# For all those pleco lovers!



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Had to share....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishp&1141009154


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

wow. Almost a shame.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow. That's insane. Is that a record or something?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

not sure, but is HUGE!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

milalic said:


> not sure, but is HUGE!


Now I'm wondering how old it is...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Amazing. I think I've seen pictures somewhere of wild caught plecos in South America that were this size or even bigger.

How do you feed it?  Tons of zuchini?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aww, poor thing. You hate to see such a big (probably aging) guy have to go through the rigors of shipping.
Usually when Plec's get huge like that, you have to beg a place like a public aquarium to take them for free and give them a good home. I realize this isn't a common Plec, but still...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wanna see some big plecoes? Come to Houston! We have TONS of those monsters in the drainage and ditches. Don't know where they all came from but there sure are lots!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

they probabaly in the drainage and ect. because of the reason what Jans said, they get so big and people have no where to put them but inot lake and ponds...sad...


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I actually had a guy at a pet store tell me this.... I was looking to buy a dedicated tank for my pleco as he's gotten too big to play nice in my planted tank. The guy at the pet store told me to dump him in a river because it's warm enough in Texas for them to survive. If Paul's seen them in ditches, then people must do it.

-Adam


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

jude_uc said:


> I actually had a guy at a pet store tell me this.... I was looking to buy a dedicated tank for my pleco as he's gotten too big to play nice in my planted tank. The guy at the pet store told me to dump him in a river because it's warm enough in Texas for them to survive. If Paul's seen them in ditches, then people must do it.
> 
> -Adam


Aww, that's so sad. It was horrible of the fish store guy to say that, since it's irresponsible and in most states illegal. Those are the things that give the rest of us responsible fish keepers a bad name, and screw up the eco system. 

The same goes for Pacu's, Oscars, and some of the other innocent big fish that people don't research before they buy them.


----------

